# Anyone ever swing this much from one wheelset to another???



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Old Wheelset - Shimano Tiagra Hubs - Matrix Aurora rims - Straight gauge spokes
Rear with Conti Ultra 3000, tube, cassette and Shimano skewer 1840g
Front with Conti SuperSonic, tube, and Shimano skewer 1200g

New Wheelset - American Classic Hubs - Velocity Escape rims - DT double butted spokes
Rear with Conti Sprinter (tubular), cassette and AC skewer 1360g
Front with Conti Sprinter (tubular) and AC skewer 900g

So doing the math, I have gone from a 3040g total wheelset to a 2260g wheelset!!!!

I just shaved 780g off my bike for $187 shipped (I got the set on eBay and they are perfectly true and in super shape)

I can't wait to get a test ride in...


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Rob, intially weight weenie that have just been bitten by the bug can find large amounts of weight to trim off their bikes. I struggle to find single garms having a size 59 Litespeed Vortex that weighs in at 12.6 lbs.

Nice score for an almost 2 pound reduction of the most critical weight there is, rotating.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*I lost about 1to 1.25#*



handsomerob said:


> Old Wheelset - Shimano Tiagra Hubs - Matrix Aurora rims - Straight gauge spokes
> Rear with Conti Ultra 3000, tube, cassette and Shimano skewer 1840g
> Front with Conti SuperSonic, tube, and Shimano skewer 1200g
> 
> ...


 Old wheelsset shimano rx100 hubs, velocity deep road v rims, db dt spokes and brass nipples, shimano qr's, sram 950 12-26 road cassette, 9speed, hutchinson carbon comp tires.
New wheel set open pro rims, chrisking hubs, db dt spokes and nipples, dura ace 12-25 9speed cassette, same skewers, and tires. 
Using the weight wennies site and a little guessing I came to close to or little more than a pound on the wheels and 60-80 grams for the cassette., cost, spendy, but they ride great!!


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

My wife's got all this beat. She lost 6350.2g when knife wielding men removed a tumor from her belly. It wasn't rotational mass, though.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

alienator said:


> My wife's got all this beat. She lost 6350.2g when knife wielding men removed a tumor from her belly. It wasn't rotational mass, though.


Are you trying to raise it into a human, or is it one of the other types of parasitic tumors?


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

As an update.... I don't have an exact measurement but I shaved some more grams if you count the layers of skin "freshened" by my feeble attempt to mount some tires.....


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

bikenerd said:


> Are you trying to raise it into a human, or is it one of the other types of parasitic tumors?


Nah, we didn't bring it home. I think the hospital sent it to their cafeteria to be used in their shepherd's pie.


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

im hoping to with my new set up
(hopefully this summer/fall/winter). im going to be going from bonti selects w/ bonti race lite tires, bonti tubes, 105 cassette, and stock skewers to pro2race tires, ultralight tubes, ultegra cassette, a decent set of skewers, and hopefully a ligero or nuevation or mike garcia or something nice wheelset. im looking to lose anwhere from 400-550g on the wheelset alone (~1900g currently),i figure about 50g on tires, another 50 on the tubes, if im lucky 50 or so on the cassette, and 35 or so with nice skewers. i may not hit the 780g mark, but on the low end of wheels thats roughly 680g, on the higher end thats around 780g. granted im going to spend somewhere around 600 bucks, not under 200.


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

I lost ~1200g by going from mavic aksiums with conti ultragators, butyl tubes and an ultegra cassette to custom zipp285/tune with vittoria corsa cx, m2racer skewers and a KCNC cassette.


----------



## cyclistijim (Jul 8, 2006)

show us a icture of your bike!


----------



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

I train on Ksyrium Equipes, with Specialized 700x25 armadillos and thornproof tubes.

My lightest race wheels are basically zipp 404s with tufo S3 lites. 

Safe figures estimate well over a four pound reduction on race day. Over 2.5 pounds of rubber shed alone.

I refuse to get flats on 'training' rides. May be a bit extreme, but hey, the OP asked...


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

I lost 700 grams for 800$...
Campy Proton's for some 303s :thumbsup:


----------



## baylorboy (Sep 23, 2005)

Want to sell those protons?

I lost 80 lbs and actually saved money while doing it. Well, I spent the money on more bikes, but I went from 275 to 195 in about 4 years.

Start (Jan 2002): 275
May 2002:245
May 2003:225
May 2004:215
May 2005:220
May 2006:195
This morning (pre defication, pre ride): 194.5

Same scale throughout. Best way to save weight is to eat less.

TB


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

baylorboy said:


> Want to sell those protons?
> 
> I lost 80 lbs and actually saved money while doing it. Well, I spent the money on more bikes, but I went from 275 to 195 in about 4 years.
> 
> TB


no can do, use the protons most of the time, zipps only for RRs. They are great wheels though. I've seen a few pairs of them go a decent prices on E-bay. Got my pair of 606s in yesterday:thumbsup:


----------

